# Fishy fish!!



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I feed my dogs raw diet but I wanted to post this here as it applies to any kind. I know some people recommended using Fish Oil capsules for their dogs who don't like to eat fish raw (which mine have joined that club =P). My question is, I'm guessing the fish oil they use isn't raw? Or does it make a difference?

Anyway, if it doesn't matter if the fish is raw (come to think of it I believe a lot of people feed sardines so I guess it shouldn't); is there any canned formula of grain-free dog food that has enough actual omega-3's in them to make them get enough of it?

I saw that Merrick's Before Grain has one that's 96% salmon; and noticed a couple other brands that also have fish-based canned formulas. We freeze canned stuff as treats; so I wondered if getting these would give her enough of the fish/omega-3's that she needs? And, is the Omega-3's the only thing they really need from the fish?

Up til now we've been giving dry treats that have some kind of fish as the main ingredient; but since I don't really know what specifically my dogs need from it I don't know if the stuff we're giving has 'enough' in it lol. We've so far been giving EVO Wild Cravings Herring Formula; with Herring and Herring meal as the top ingredients. But it's a dry treat so again I have no idea if it's got enough of whatever they need.

I just like to give them a variety of treats, rather than a capsule of oil. If that's really the only good way to do it I will but figured I'd check first, after seeing how many fish-based canned foods there are out there. Again we'd just be freezing it and giving it a few times a week; my doggies are raw-fed so it wouldn't be their main diet.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone??

Lemme try to rephrase...

I know that a lot of you give fish oil capsules along with a raw diet. Also notice that some of you feed canned salmon or sardines as well as an alternative. Considering that those aren't raw to begin with, are there enough Omega 3's in a 6-star canned (non-raw) dog food that is salmon or fish based? 

I was thinking of getting one of the 6-star fish based canned foods, dividing it up into an ice-cube tray, freezing it and giving one a day as a treat to the dogs.... but wanted to know if that would be, nutritionally, equal to giving a fish oil capsule.

And, I wondered if Omega 3's are the only thing that makes some sort of fish supplement necessary?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know much about giving fish oil tablets..although I know many people use them for their pets for various reasons. I do a mix of raw feeding and home cooking. Every other day my husband or I make our dogs a wild salmon fillet which they love and according to our vet it is extremely healthy for them. They love it and it takes about 5-7mins to make one and split it for 3 chis. I do mix it with some sweet potatoes and make a meal out of it instead of just a snack.

PS: I do know the benefits are healthy skin & glossy thick fur, better digestion, reduced anxiety, and ease of movement in arthritic dogs.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont feed fish but even if I did...I think my pups still need an Omega 3 fatty acid supplement. My vet even recommends it. I dont use a capsule...instead I buy a large pump bottle. My pups get a 1/2 pump on their food about every other day.

Here is what we've been using

Grizzly Salmon Oil for Dogs | PetFoodDirect


----------

